# Nitrix...any good?is Nitrix an



## kenwood (Nov 8, 2005)

BSN NITRIX is it any good? i was thinking about buying some, is this true?

What To Expect From Nitrix! 

Week 1 - Your Body Is In A NO Loading Phase, Prepare Yourself For What Is About To Take Place! You will start to experience the initial signs of your "muscle swelling" full body pumps! You will also notice the beginning stages of an increase in your strength, recuperation and endurance. 

Week 2 - Nitrix Has Just Turned On The Transformation Switch! At some point in week 2 the NO switch flips on. You will really start to see and feel the power of the Nitrix induced transformation. During week 2 your strength, recuperation and endurance should noticeably increase. Your muscles will also become visibly fuller and much harder and you may also start to experience an increase in "male" size and performance. 

Week 3 - The Metamorphosis Has Begun And It Only Gets Better From Here! You will feel your skin tightening around your muscles and your vascularity will become exaggerated (almost freakish). You should now be experiencing rock hard, full body pumps that last all day long. Your recuperation will seem almost immediate and your strength and endurance should skyrocket. Your gains in lean mass should be unmistakable when you step on the scale and at this point everyone in the gym will be asking what you are taking. 

Week 4 And Beyond - Everyday You Look In The Mirror You Should Notice A New, More Muscular Physique. You should now be achieving new levels in lean mass, muscularity, and density that many people only reach after years of heavy lifting! If you think this is good, hang on; the Nitrix transformation still has a long way to go! 

is that true? OR IS CELLMASS or No-xplode any good supps?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2005)

Maximum Pump


----------



## kenwood (Nov 8, 2005)

Maximum Pump..i should  use that...is it better than the other?


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 11, 2005)

At the age of 15 I would be skeptical about taking supplements. I would just work on a healthy diet and train. Keep in mind the marketing and advertising of these products. A lot of the times these products are over inflated and can not truely perform the way they do.  Everyone is different so they can not say this product will work that way for you.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 15, 2005)

dude supplements r not steroids!!!!!!!!!
you dont have to be 21 to take a supplement

hey kid if you want to take a NOS booster
go with old fashion L-arginine
look at my sig to find where to buy it.
works better then all those NOS boosters
and is way cheaper!


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 15, 2005)

i used nitrix over the summer, and i think it worked pretty good.... not sure if it made a huge impact though.... im not a big big fan of nitric oxide...

but there are new NO products out there, that are ethyl ester bounded. It is claimed that these are much better.


----------



## pnismuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

*Try the whole mass stack*

If you are going to use BSN Nitrix you should stack it with CellMass and No Xplode like BSN recommends.  You can buy it some places with all of them together.  The stack of all three is called the "BSN Mass Stack."  Be aware thought that BSN was advertising the Mass stack for a while and had a mass stack kit which was just a bottle of Nitrix with a few samples of CellMass and No Xplode.  You want to get the full mass stack which is a full bottle of Cellmass, full bottle of NO Xplode and full bottle of nitrix.

By itself, Nitrix is over rated.  CellMass and No Xplode are the two the do the most to add muscle.


----------



## icanrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> if you want to take a NOS booster
> go with old fashion L-arginine
> way cheaper!



agreed!

6-9g per day every day.........


----------

